# Tidal 110 noisy?



## Borsig (Nov 21, 2012)

Any of you trying out the tidals find the thing to be just unacceptably noisy? 

I was trying to find something to complement the FX4 on my 110, and I've tried 2 of the things and they sound just awful. Do I really need to go back to an AC110? Those aren't quiet either, but the Tidal has really disapponted me.


----------



## DutchAJ (Dec 24, 2016)

I have not found that, I have a 110 that runs really quiet.


----------



## Borsig (Nov 21, 2012)

Wonder what I am doing wrong? I may try another, I've even considered running it in hours I am not home on a timer, but would that kill the beneficial bacteria?


----------



## DutchAJ (Dec 24, 2016)

So don’t you know, I go into school this morning and my Tidal is LOUD! I took the impeller assembly apart and rinsed it out well (wasn’t dirty, only 3 months old). The leveling screw must’ve fell out after last service and was tilted, once leveled it was quiet again. Is that the sound you are hearing? Or just water movement?


----------



## Borsig (Nov 21, 2012)

Not sure. It was more of a loud hum.

Amazon had a great deal on a 35 tidal so I'm going to try one for my 20L qt / grow out. 

I may try another, although I'm not sure how effective hobs are on large tanks like my 110


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Hmmmm.....


Borsig said:


> I may try another, although I'm not sure how effective hobs are on large tanks like my 110


A Large-Capacity HOB filter can be extremely effective when used in conjunction with a canister filter for larger aquariums. In fact, I recommend the use of two HOBs, or a canister & single HOB combination, for any aquarium 75 gallons or larger in size.

Better distributed water flow throughout the aquarium to oxygenate the water and clear out dead spots, plus blow out debris and waste products.
Redundancy. If one filter is having problems - or just completely quits - the other (established) filter can sustain the aquarium until repairs are made, or a replacement can be found.
And with Cichlids, there really is no such thing as 'over-filtration'. The manufacturers rated aquarium capacities for the filters they sell - is almost competely useless information for the Cichlid-Keeper. For just about any Rift Lake, African Cichlid aquarium or a tank with heavier/larger New World Cichlids in it? Those fish need some pretty high levels of filtration capacity, to be kept at their best.


----------



## Borsig (Nov 21, 2012)

Well, right now this 110 has a FX4 and an old eheim 2026 on it. I had 2 Eheim 2026's, and now it has an FX4 and a 2026. (got the FX 4 like new for 75.00) I was going to go for a Tidal 110 and the FX4 combo, But it's just not a sound I am willing to live with in my living room. The finished basement / den has a 180 with a sump and thiat noise is ok for that room


----------

